

Japan's "Suicide Forest" - spking
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2127414/The-suicide-forest-Japan-Mystery-Mount-Fuji-beauty-spot-100-bodies-year.html

======
evoxed
It's actually a very beautiful forest aside from its more popular claim to
fame. Every year there is a volunteer expedition to remove any human remains
so that they may be buried and unknowing hikers don't find themselves tripping
into a massive grave after their descent from Fujisan.

Also, the attributing any of this to the internet is a bit of a stretch as
"loneliness" is hardly the only factor. The number of suicides has grown
significantly over the past 30 years but then so has the population and stress
of doing well in school, work, etc. "Prime time" in Jukai is at the end of the
fiscal year (when people get laid off) and the end of the third trimester in
Japanese schools (when people find out they've failed such and such an exam,
class, or whatever).

